# White strands on fish tank floor



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

So ever since I have added a Texas Holey Rock to my tank I've started to notice these white strands that sit on top of the my sand substrate. I have no idea what they are, and I'm hoping someone can shed some on the subject for me.




I know the pictures are horrible, but I was in a rush when I took them. Again, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Scoop some out and check. No idea if it's organic or pieces of rock, impossible to guess as to what it is.


----------



## lally40 (Jul 28, 2013)

do u have placos


----------



## lolstep (Jun 13, 2013)

lally40 said:


> do u have placos


I do. I have a peppermint pleco


----------

